# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Lang thang Lâm Đồng ngày cuối tuần - Du lịch Đà Lạt

## hangnt

*Không chỉ có Đà Lạt, cao nguyên này có khá nhiều điểm đến thú vị cho một chuyến đi đổi không khí của bạn.*



Bàu Sấu, một trong hai khu vực đất ngập nước Ramsar duy nhất của nước ta.


Vườn quốc gia Nam Cát Tiên là một khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên nằm trên địa bàn ba huyện Tân Phú, Vĩnh Cửu (Đồng Nai), Cát Tiên, Bảo Lộc (Lâm Đồng) và Bù Đăng (Bình Phước), cách TP.HCM 150 km về phía bắc.

Nam Cát Tiên là một trong 6 khu dự trữ sinh quyển được UNESCO công nhận tại Việt Nam. Ngoài hệ thống rừng nguyên sinh, nơi đây còn sở hữu một trong hai khu vực đất ngập nước Ramsar của Việt Nam (Bàu Sấu) cũng như là nơi hội tụ của vô số loài chim tuyệt đẹp, những loại động thực vật quý hiếm.  

Các dịch vụ du lịch nổi bật tại Nam Cát Tiên là trải nghiệm văn hóa của dân tộc Stiêng và Mạ, chinh phục rừng hay xem thú ngoài tự nhiên vào ban đêm.

*Hướng dẫn đến đây:*

_Phương tiện công cộng:_

Từ Sài Gòn: Mua vé xe tuyến Sài Gòn – Nam Cát Tiên tại quầy số 5 của bến xe miền Đông hoặc các phương tiện giao thông chất lượng cao khác như: Thành Bưởi, Phương Trang, Mai Linh để đến điểm thông tin du lịch Vườn quốc gia Cát Tiên (cửa hàng điện thoại Kim Thanh) tại km126 quốc lộ 20 huyện Tân Phú.

Từ Đà Lạt: Quý khách đón xe Thành Bưởi, Phương Trang hoặc Mai Linh đi đến điểm thông tin du lịch Vườn quốc gia Cát Tiên (cửa hàng điện thoại Kim Thanh) tại km126 quốc lộ 20 huyện Tân Phú.

Lưu ý từ hướng Sài Gòn hay Đà Lạt, du khách đều phải đi xe taxi 4 chỗ từ điểm thông tin du lịch để đến Vườn quốc gia Cát Tiên (400.000đ/chuyến - giá tham khảo).

_Phương tiện cá nhân:_

Từ Sài Gòn, theo quốc lộ 1 đi đến ngã ba Dầu Giây (70km). Tiếp tục rẽ trái theo quốc lộ 20 đi đến km125 (Tân Phú, Đồng Nai) khoảng 60km, gặp ngã ba Tà Lài tiếp tục rẽ trái đi theo hướng dẫn của biển chỉ đường khoảng 24km sẽ đến Vườn quốc gia Cát Tiên.

_Ăn, ở_: trong vườn quốc gia có 2 nhà hàng cùng hệ thống khách sạn, nhà nghỉ với mức giá tương đối.
Nên: Mặc quần dài và áo dài tay; Đội mũ mềm, nên chọn màu tối; Đi giầy bata kèm với tất chống vắt và thuốc DEP (có bán tại các nhà thuốc); Mang theo áo mưa, không nên sử dụng dù (ô) khi trời mưa; Chuẩn bị đèn pin, ống nhòm, bình nước cá nhân; Tất cả những vật dụng trên cần chọn loại gọn, nhẹ có thể cho vào balô để thuận tiện cho việc mang vác đi xa.

*Khu du lịch rừng Madagui*








Khu du lịch rừng Madagui (thị trấn Madagui, Đạ Huoai, Lâm Đồng) cách TP.HCM khoảng 150km, có diện tích gần 600ha. Theo phát âm của người Mạ, từ này có nghĩa là dòng sông Gui của người Mạ.

Nằm ở cửa ngỏ nên KDL Madagui sở hữu tất cả vẻ đẹp của vùng đất này, thích hợp để bạn tham quan, thư giãn và nghỉ ngơi. Ngoài ra, đến đây, bạn còn có dịp tham gia các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh như vượt ghềnh, đu dây qua suối, khám phá hệ thống hang động dày đặc. Những món ngon từ cá suối rau rừng sẽ khiến chuyến đi thêm thú vị.

*Hướng dẫn đến đây:*

_Phương tiện công công_: tương tự với cách đến Nam Cát Tiên, nhưng mua tuyến Sài Gòn – Bảo Lộc và dặn tài xế cho mình xuống KDL rừng Madagui.  Nếu dùng phương tiện cá nhân thì từ TP. HCM, theo quốc lộ 1 đi đến ngã ba Dầu Giây (70km), tiếp tục rẽ trái theo quốc lộ 20, chạy khoảng 83km (vừa qua đèo Chuối) nhìn bên trái, sẽ thấy bảng hiệu của KDL.

_Ăn, ở_: Trong KDL có nhà hàng, khách sạn với mức giá tương đối. Nếu muốn tiết kiệm, có thể dùng cơm ở các quán bên ngoài (chất lượng và giá cả khá tốt). Riêng chỗ ngủ, có thể thuê phòng ở trạm dừng Hươu và Lan ở đối diện sẽ rẻ hơn khoảng 1/3.
Tại KDL này có rất ít các mặt hàng lưu niệm và giá khá cao.

*Thác Đamri*



 Thác Đamri hùng vĩ với độ cao hơn 40m.
Là một trong những ngọn thác được xếp vào top về độ cao và hùng vĩ, thác Đamri luôn khiến du khách ngỡ ngàng với vẻ đẹp hoang sơ, cùng cảm giác chân chất đến mộc mạc. Điều kỳ lạ là vào bất kỳ thời điểm nào của năm, đến đây, du khách đều bị mê hoặc bởi vẻ đẹp của dòng thác, bởi câu chuyện tình son sắt và khung cảnh thiên nhiên đẹp như một bức tranh dưới nét vẽ của một họa sỹ tài giỏi.

Ngoài tham quan thác Đamri, đến đây, bạn còn có cơ hội chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của thác Darasa, thả bộ quanh hồ, ngắm sương giăng mờ cánh rừng, đốt lửa trại, chinh phục máng trượt dài nhất Đông Nam Á, trải nghiệm đời sống, sinh hoạt của người Mạ, mua các đặc sản của vùng đất này như rượu cần, trà xanh, cà phê, bơ...

Sau khi thư giãn tại KDL thác Damri, trên đường về, đừng quên ghé thăm tu viện Bát Nhã hay dạo chơi thành phố Bảo Lộc. Các địa điểm bạn không nên bỏ qua ở thành phố này là chợ Bảo Lộc, Nhà thờ lớn nhất Việt Nam, hồ Trắng. Các món ngon gồm chè (bán ngay khu vực cổng chợ), nem nướng (dọc đường Trần Phú), bánh bèo (hẻm Bế Văn Đàn) hay mì Quảng ở khu (phố) 6.

*Hướng dẫn đến đây:*

_Phương tiện công cộng_: mua vé xe tuyến Sài Gòn – Bảo Lộc. Đến Bảo Lộc thì đi taxi vào trong KDL thác Đamri (khoảng 18km).
Nếu đi bằng phương tiện cá nhân thì, từ Dầu Giây, quẹo vào QL 20, chạy khoảng 100km là tới TP. Bảo Lộc. Từ Bảo Lộc, rẽ vào dường ngay Bưu Điện cũ hay hướng phía sau chợ Bảo Lộc (có bảng hướng dẫn), chạy khoảng 18km là tới.

_Ăn, ở_: KDL có nhà hàng, khách sạn, bar phục vụ theo yêu cầu với mức giá tương đối. Nếu túi tiền hòm hòm, có thể thuê bungalow, còn ngược lại, có thể thuê dịch vụ cắm trại (khoảng 100.000 đồng/người).

Nếu tính ghé chợ Bảo Lộc khi về, nên hạn chế mua quà lưu niệm hay mứt, cà phê, trà tại đây bởi ở chợ  giá sẽ rẻ hơn.

*Đà Lạt*



Trở về tuổi thơ với lâu đài mạng nhện.



 Thỏa thích cắm trại và câu cá ở hồ Suối Vàng. 



Thung lũng vàng, nơi của bình yên.



Khám phá biệt điện Trần Lệ Xuân.



Trường Cao đẳng Đà lạt như ngòi bút đâm vào không gian.
Được mệnh danh thành phố sương mù, thành phố ngàn hoa, phố núi, Đà Lạt là điểm dừng chân hấp dẫn của cả du khách trong và ngoài nước.

Với nét thơ mộng của thành phố trên cao, Đà Lạt mê hoặc lòng người ở cái không khí mát lạnh, dốc núi chập chờn trong sương, hoa ở mọi ngóc ngách, hồ nước lãng đãng. Ngoài ra, Đà Lạt còn khiến người ta không nỡ rời đi với hàng chục những địa điểm du lịch nổi tiếng như các thác nước (Preen, Cam Ly), Langbian, Suối Vàng, Thung lũng vàng, những công trình kiến trúc lạ, độc, xanh như Nhà Cười, Đại học Đà Lạt, Cao đẳng Đà Lạt.. và những ngôi chùa nổi tiếng (chùa Ve chai, Trúc lâm thiền viện...). Cũng như mua sắm hay thưởng thức hàng loạt những món ăn ngon, những đặc sản của vùng đất này như áo len, các loại mứt, dâu tây, hồng, atiso...

*Hướng dẫn đến đây:*

Mua vé tuyến Sài Gòn – Đà Lạt tại bến xe Miền đông hay các thương hiệu xe nổi tiếng như Phương Trang, Thành Bưởi, Mai Linh với giá khoảng 200.000 – 250.000 đồng/người.

Nếu đi bằng phương tiện cá nhân thì đi đến Dầu Giây, quẹo vào QL 20, chạy thêm khoảng 230km là tới.

_Ăn:_ Có thể thưởng thức các món như bún bò ấp Ánh Sáng, bánh canh Xuân An, bánh căn, bánh mì xíu mại ốc.., các món ở chợ đêm Đà Lạt. Lưu ý, theo người dân địa phương, những quán ăn nhỏ và hơi nằm rìa trung tâm (như khu ngã năm) chất lượng không kém nhưng giá thành thấp hơn.

_Ở:_ các khách sạn, nhà nghỉ của Đà Lạt khá tiện nghi, an toàn và rẻ. Giá phòng chênh lệch từ 200.000 – 700.000 đồng/phòng (không tính các resort hay KS quy mô lớn). Cái lợi của các KS ở khu Hòa Bình là gần trung tâm, tiện đi dạo chợ đêm, bù lại khá nhỏ và không tiện nghi bằng cách KS thuộc các khu vực khác.

Giá thuê xe máy là 80.000 đồng/chiếc. Nếu có ý định ở lại thêm bao nhiêu ngày, bạn có thể thương lượng với chỗ cho thuê xe với giá chỉ tính theo số ngày (miễn phí đêm).




> Nếu đến một trong bất bỳ địa danh nào của vùng đất này, bạn có thể lên kế hoạch cho địa danh tiếp theo, hoặc làm một tuor đi bụi với mỗi địa danh là 1 ngày.
> 
> Ngoài đến Đà Lạt, bạn còn có thể kết hợp với tour đi Phan Thiết, Nha Trang (mua vé tại bến xe, giá vé dao động từ 100.000 đồng cho 2 địa điểm này.
> 
> Nếu dùng phương tiện cá nhân, ;nên chạy đúng tốc độ quy định.
> 
> Người dân ở đây rất hiếu khách nên bạn có thể hỏi thăm bất kỳ lúc nào hay xin phép tạt ngang vào vườn.




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Teambuilding kết hợp tham quan thành phố đà lạt* - *Teambuilding ket hop tham quan thanh pho đa lat*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Lat* - *tour du lich Da Lat*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Lat click vào *du lịch Đà Lat* - *du lich Da Lat*

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Không ngờ LĐ cũng đẹp như thế
Tuyệt quá

----------


## toidi.net

Đã một đến với xứ Đà Lạt này. Con người thì hiền hòa, phong cảnh thì đẹp như bên Tây vậy. Rất thích Đà Lạt mỗi dịp Xuan về...

----------

